# Just recieved some Alaskan Thunder F**K  Wow its good



## ziggyross (Aug 31, 2012)

Alaskan Thunder F**K
I didn't grow this I received it from a friend but all I can say is wow. Does anyone know where to order some seeds of this stuff.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm soooo jealous.  We're dry around here.  I'm jonesin,  lol


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea I been smoking my trash left over from last year until this came along. Finally something taste e.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 31, 2012)

hey ziggy, we're neighbors . . . where ya gettin that schtick, man ??  I had some years ago, really fantastic weed . . . but it's been too long . . . 

try looking up Kootenay Mountain Seeds . . . old skool Alaska dudes . . . think hemp depot carries some of their stock maybe ??

I also think DJ Short may have been working with some of these AK dudes over the years, and there might be some other strains out there with this same or similar lineage . . . its a good one for sure !!  :joint:


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey neighbor Dan, It's kinda funny because I'm an old guy that moved from Texas and don't know hardly anyone here. But my one contact I do have brought it to me the other day. I will look at your recommended sites for some seeds. Thanks


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 1, 2012)

Sagarmatha, not sure how that's spelled, but they have something that sounds similar.  Tundra something.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 2, 2012)

right, and Bodhi had the Snow Lotus they crossed alot of stuff with


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 2, 2012)

Dr.Greenthumb has seeds of it. Gotts pay to play though.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 3, 2012)

Well I have not been able to find these exact seeds but with some recommendations from you all I have found similar strains. Nouvellechef You got that right Dr. Greenthumb is proud of those seeds. 150 for 3 seeds wow I'm in the wrong business.


----------

